# Sagehens Field Trial - Gridley, CA



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Any news yet?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open still has dogs to run on the land marks tomorrow morning.

Amateur callbacks to the land blind (31):
1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 17, 18, 21, 22, 26, 30, 31, 32, 35, 36, 39, 41, 43, 44, 48, 49, 52, 53, 54

Qual callbacks to the water marks (16):
4, 5, 6, 7, 12, 13, 14, 15, 18, 19, 20, 22, 24, 25, 26, 27


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I am rooting for the following in the Amateur

# 9 (Helen / Don Graves)

# 17 ( Ray Goodrich)

# 18 ( Nancy White w/ Lily)- Nola's daughter & littermate to Brig

# 22 (Judy Myers )

# 52 (Lynn & Michael Moore)

who am I kidding I am rooting for everyone...


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

A little off the subject of this trial but....since Judy and "Trek's" names are mentioned..

Great picture of both in the February/March Retriever News...Qualifying win in December, Red River RC.. Now QAA in Both Canada and the USA... 

Congratulations!!  ..and Good Luck in the AM!!

Judy


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Was a good pic!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Bait! 
Still digging out of the snow? It's actually spring on the west coast! We were in the high 50's low 60's lately in Oregon and not even raining Cooper is trying his luck with out me in California. Hope we can make it to Colorado in the fall...you?


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

We plan on attending. Wether we have any dogs ready to run or not. Doesn't matter, just there to have fun. Then, up to MT. to hunt. You know the game. And, yeah, who would've thought we'd be outdoing you guys in snow this year? Still quite a bit around too. Can't wait till it turns into rain.  Not gonna be pretty. This active weather pattern we're in is crazy. 
Is Cooper running Sagehen?


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Yes Cooper is only running the Open; watch for #54!
Last week I went down and guess I was a little slow on the water blind at the point of the 250 yard re-entry and just got his toes wet. Too bad since he pinned the marks and lined the blind. From Hero to goat in 30 seconds! )


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Bait said:


> We plan on attending. Wether we have any dogs ready to run or not. Doesn't matter, just there to have fun. Then, up to MT. to hunt. You know the game. And, yeah, who would've thought we'd be outdoing you guys in snow this year? Still quite a bit around too. Can't wait till it turns into rain.  Not gonna be pretty. This active weather pattern we're in is crazy.
> Is Cooper running Sagehen?


Hey Bait,

I'll be at the specialty as well. Maybe we can hook up for a Montana hunt after that? Gus and Alex are both running Sagehens as well, but it looks like Alex didn't called back after the waterblind. Gus is in the open and no news yet.

Lee good luck to Cooper in the open, I hope he gets second, right behind Gus. See you at either of the two Connell trials?

John


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Yeh I hope Gus gets second too! 
Kinda doubting we're going to be at Connell but i am trying to talk Jerry into Spokane.
He tends to go south to Ca for the early Eastern Wa trial dates. I can't really pull Cooper for a trial, especially with me workingin the salt mines all week! ;-)


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

So anyone at the trial out there?
Got callbacks for Open and next series of Amateur?


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

drdawg said:


> Yes Cooper is only running the Open; watch for #54!
> Last week I went down and guess I was a little slow on the water blind at the point of the 250 yard re-entry and just got his toes wet. Too bad since he pinned the marks and lined the blind. From Hero to goat in 30 seconds! )


Or, like a friend of mine once said,"From Penthouse to s***house, just like that!"


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

John Robinson said:


> Hey Bait,
> 
> I'll be at the specialty as well. Maybe we can hook up for a Montana hunt after that?


 Yeah, we already have a hunt booked, Gotta go right thru your neck of the woods to get there. Gonna stop in Jackson Hole, WY for a few days on the way up. 
Good luck to you guys at Sagehen. Looking forward to y'all kicking my butt in CO.
BAIT


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Bait
You still training with Randy? A while back I spoke with a gal in the SE who I think trained withthat group. Sounds like she has a nice bitch! Wish we had a few more good golden females running the trials.. There are a couple out here; any in the east that you get to see?


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

No. 
And, I don't get to see too many. Haven't been running much the past year or so.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Bait said:


> No.
> And, I don't get to see too many. Haven't been running much the past year or so.


Bait,
Come up and run Colonial again this spring....I'll make sure there is one female golden to watch  Plus, it'll be great to see you , Kathy and the "kids" again!
Snow is non-existant here. We are SOOOOOOO lucky! Training is good.
Diane


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Diane Brunelle said:


> Bait,
> Come up and run Colonial again this spring....I'll make sure there is one female golden to watch  Plus, it'll be great to see you , Kathy and the "kids" again!
> Snow is non-existant here. We are SOOOOOOO lucky! Training is good.
> Diane


Prolly won't see that happen. Gotta watch my vacation time this year. Gonna be another scant year. 
And, you are lucky. We still have a bunch of snow laying around. It's melting now though and making a huge slophole of the area. And, got more rain/snow in the forcast. Can't get into any fields. Too much mud. My road is gonna be mud soon. (and it's paved for the moment)


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

In the open, we heard it was a really tough tough triple with two retired guns and around 50 dogs were dropped. Don't have any numbers though.

Arleen


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

That sounds really tough


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Open callbacks to the water blind are as follows:

1-3-4-12-16-22-23-25-31-36-38-40-41-42-43-44-48-49-52-54-58-61-63-73-77-78-79-80

Qual results:

1. #25 - Bells Fargo Express
2. #12 - Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy
3. #27 - Yankee Fork Yancy
4. #14 - Port Costas Chantilly Lace
RJ - #4 - Firemark's Holy Terra
J's - #5 - Heads Up Tracks In The Taiga
#6 - High Voltage Bandit
#7 - Splash of Carbon
#13 - Topbrass Jump Start Firemark
#15 - Ramblin Ritzy's Bye Bye Birdie
#20 - Rana Of Club Royal
#22 - Miss Kity's Romeo

Congratulations! Looks like the Goldens have made a great showing this weekend and special Congratulations to Gale Mettenbrink's Rainy for becoming QAA.

Arleen


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Woo-Hoo! Congrats to all! Nice showing on the Goldens! Thanks Arlene!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

.."Congratulations to Gale Mettenbrink's Rainy for becoming QAA..."

Congratulations!..Gale and "Rainy"  

Judy


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Troopers Mom said:


> Open callbacks to the water blind are as follows:
> 
> 1-3-4-12-16-22-23-25-31-36-38-40-41-42-43-44-48-49-52-54-58-61-63-73-77-78-79-80
> 
> ...


Big congrats to the Fluffy's! 
And, Arleen.....I LUV that sig line!!!!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the water blind with Goldens Rule!!
Go Rudy, Cider, Rebel and of course COOPER!
AND VERY BIG CONGRATS TO GALE & MARK POWELL FOR RAINY's Q 2nd


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

drdawg said:


> Open Callbacks to the water blind with Goldens Rule!!
> Go Rudy, Cider, Rebel and of course COOPER!



WOW!!! Thanks for posting, Lee!! Good Luck to All!!

Go "Cooper" !


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

drdawg said:


> Open Callbacks to the water blind with Goldens Rule!!
> Go Rudy, Cider, Rebel and of course COOPER!
> AND VERY BIG CONGRATS TO GALE & MARK POWELL FOR RAINY's Q 2nd


And don't forget, Stanley is still in there too!!!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Callbacks to the Amateur 4th series water marks (14):

8, 9, 13, 18, 26, 31, 36, 39, 41, 48, 49, 52, 53, 54

Sorry, no Goldens. We all went out on the double land blind.

The Derby finished their first series today. I waited around to try and get call backs, but everyone disappeared without announcing them - at least at that location.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Go Cooper!!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Troopers Mom said:


> And don't forget, Stanley is still in there too!!!


  GO STANLEY !!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Come on Lily w/ Nancy White...Mom (Nola) and brother (Brig) and uncle Bon are cheering for you


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats Gale and Rainy!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Any news on 4th series call backs for the OPEN? Whatz up at the AMateur?


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

drdawg said:


> Any news on 4th series call backs for the OPEN? Whatz up at the AMateur?


Lee, I just got the news on the Open. Sorry to say the Golden "run" is over, except for Stanley who is still in. I was told all the other goldens did the test but not well enough to be called back, but it was a tough test. 

Call backs to the 4th (13 dogs back) 1-3-23-25-31-36-38-48-49-63-73-78-80


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, Arleen! ..must have been a very tough test given the Golden talent running... 

.................................GO ! "STANLEY"....GO!!!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Judy Chute said:


> Thank you, Arleen! ..must have been a very tough test given the Golden talent running...
> 
> .................................GO ! "STANLEY"....GO!!!


Yes, Judy, very tough but a good test. All the golden owners are happy with the dogs' performances given the quality of the dogs they are up against. This is a very tough, talented circuit they are running in and these goldens haven't been running Open that long. Rebel is still only 3 yrs old.

Arleen


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Good luck Stanley and Pirate! The rest of us will wait for next week!


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Come on lee I was routing for you.
________
Ketamine Rehab Forum


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Thanks Scott! Good luck with Drake! I forgot you had him there with John.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Amateur Results (partial):
1st, Pete Goodale with Zeus
2nd, Michael Moore with Reagan 
3rd, Jack Lyon with Drifter (I think)
4th, Mary Ahlgren with Poncho


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats to Peter with Zeus - another good weekend*!!!*
and congrats to the Moores for yet another great finish for one of the Moore girls! *Go Reagan*


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats Lynne/ Michael with Reagan...love the name


----------



## Missy Bell (Dec 16, 2004)

OPEN RESULTS

1st: Magic & Billy
2nd: Shorty & Bill
3rd: Lilly & Billy
4th Blue & MISSY
RJ Pirate & Jerry
Jams 3. 23, 25, 36, 38, 49, 63, 78


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Good going Missy and Billy!!! and Mr. Bechtel, you still got it! Congratulations to you all in a very tough Open!!!!


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Any Derby news????


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Mr..."Stanley Steamer"...#63, Open JAM  Congrats to John, as well!!! Well Done..

Judy


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations Judith Cook with a 1st! fresh out of a Rorem handlers clinic in CA
Mega Golden chants of "Wooohoo" to Tammy Z and Lacy in 4th,
RJ Terra and Luann!
Qual results:

1. #25 - Bells Fargo Express
2. #12 - Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy
3. #27 - Yankee Fork Yancy
4. #14 - Port Costas Chantilly Lace
RJ - #4 - Firemark's Holy Terra


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

Missy Bell said:


> OPEN RESULTS
> 
> 1st: Magic & Billy
> 2nd: Shorty & Bill
> ...


Great job to Missy and Blue. Fantastic!!

Plus, I have to say good job to Pirate for being as consistent as ever.

Loren


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations to MOONSTONES Frontier Indiana Jones "HENRY" for his Derby 2nd!!!
Owner/Crystal Cockroft; Handler/Luann Pleasant

GOOD BOY, Henry!

Sarita


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

moonstonelabs said:


> Congratulations to MOONSTONES Frontier Indiana Jones "HENRY" for his Derby 2nd!!!
> Owner/Crystal Cockroft; Handler/Luann Pleasant
> 
> GOOD BOY, Henry!
> ...


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations Missy with Blue. Very good job again!! I hear that test was a real challenge. Great job!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Results for all stakes are posted on Entry Express.

Another big Derby here in N. CA; there were 31 starters. Congratulations to all.

Derby results:

1. #17 - Long Tall Sally - breeder-owner-handler Don Graves
2. #6 - Henry - owner Crystal Cockcroft, handler Luann Pleasant
3. #16 - Riser - breeder-owner-handler Chris Hatch
4. #32 - Bravo- owner Toni Boyett, handler Eric Fangsrud
RJ #2 - Otis - owner Kirk and Laura Lillebo, handler Amie Duke

JAMS 5, 11, 12, 15, 19, 20, 21, 22, 25, 27, 29.

Helen Graves, F.T. Secretary


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Go Breeder-owner-handler dogs!!!
Congrats Don & Chris (and Toni, Kirk & Crystal)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

helencalif said:


> Results for all stakes are posted on Entry Express.
> 
> Another big Derby here in N. CA; there were 31 starters. Congratulations to all.
> 
> ...



Congrats to Team Graves (Don & Helen) ....Pin to Win...just like you said


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks, Bon. 

The judges set up four challenging series for 31 starters. 18 dogs were in the last series -- nobody was clean. Some had more squiggles than others. The deciding factor was how they would do on a bird thrown from right to left from the top of a dike to an island. It was a long swim in open water. The two "gunners" remained in sight. (That was one excellent bird thrower they had. Not a bad throw in the bunch and it was a long throw to the island.) 

The short bird was thrown from a gunners station on the same dike to the left of the line. The throwers were not far from the mat. The bird was thrown from left to right down the dike into a ditch of water. This very short bird was quite exciting for most of the Derby dogs. There were 2 controlled breaks. 

That island bird was the killer. The dogs left the mat, crossed the ditch of water in front of them, drove up to the top of a second dike, then faced a long swim in open water to the island. Dog after dog headed for the island then started fading right. They landed on the dike to the right and proceeded to hunt around the gunners station on top of the dike. Some hunts were longer than others. A few dogs after heading right in the open water saw a channel between the island and the dike where the gunners station was. They channelled past the gunning station, landed farther down on the dike, and put up hunts there before getting back into the water and swimming left over to the island. 

One dog was picked up; one dog was handled. 

It would take a pin or near pin to win this one. Sally was the 8th dog to run. Her line was straight; she didn't waver. She kept on a bee line in the water to the island and landed within feet of the bird which was inside a bush. There was no hunt. She hopped around the bush and dug it out. Most of the dogs who followed her faded right about mid-way in their long swim, landed early on the dike to the right, and hunted the gunners station. 

The Sacramento trial is this coming weekend at Grizzly Island. Many of the same dogs who were in this Derby will be at Grizzly Island. Tough competition. There are really some good Derby dogs running this spring. These Derbies are cliff hangers because you never know what the Derby kids are going to do and you can't tell who will be standing when it is over. This time, it was our Sally.

Congratulations to Sally's sister Moxie who got a 3rd at Yuma last weekend and to her brother Shooter who got an RJ at Yuma. Her brothers Bobby and Boogie got JAMS at Sagehens. There are 6 puppies from our litter running Derbies (Sally, Moxie, Bobby, Boogie, Shooter, and Nitro). One puppy (Chet) is running hunt tests. He has his JH and is now going for his SH.

Helen


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Helen, sounds like the dogs are trying to keep up with the grandsons! Congrats!


----------

